# Buying Felt Z series bike, couple of ?'s for SD



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey SD,
I rode the new Z5 the other day and fell in love w/ it. That customer got a great bike! So much for a specialized, looks like Im riding a Felt from here on out. My question is pretty simple but worth asking. I like the Z5 and the white finish. What color will the Z4 be and what will be the differences in spec(wheels, fork etc.)? Will it have the higher level frame modulus as last years 4 did over the 5 or will the frames be identical? What kind of wait are we expecting in the shop to get the 4 instead of the 5? I need to get out on the road again....

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> Hey SD,
> I rode the new Z5 the other day and fell in love w/ it. That customer got a great bike! So much for a specialized, looks like Im riding a Felt from here on out. My question is pretty simple but worth asking. I like the Z5 and the white finish. What color will the Z4 be and what will be the differences in spec(wheels, fork etc.)? Will it have the higher level frame modulus as last years 4 did over the 5 or will the frames be identical? What kind of wait are we expecting in the shop to get the 4 instead of the 5? I need to get out on the road again....
> 
> Thanks


Glad you liked the ride. The Z4 finish uses less white paint, only subtle touches with blue accents instead of red. it is upgraded with Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels and uses a better fork with better carbon grade as well. The Z4 should be available before the end of next month if not sooner, depending on where you are located.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks SD. Im in Northern NY. Any chance of a photo(pm'd or otherwise)?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> Thanks SD. Im in Northern NY. Any chance of a photo(pm'd or otherwise)?



Are you a Felt Dealer? Mark or Chris should be able to provide all that if so...

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Are you a Felt Dealer? Mark or Chris should be able to provide all that if so...
> 
> -SD


Yup. We are. I'll contact chris sometime this week.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Dave,
Paul(the shop's owner, my boss) has been trying to get ahold of Ralph (our inside rep) and chris this week but havent been able to do anything but leave a message with no return calls from them. Chris said via email that we need to contact Ralph for EP but, we havent been able to reach him.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> Dave,
> Paul(the shop's owner, my boss) has been trying to get ahold of Ralph (our inside rep) and chris this week but havent been able to do anything but leave a message with no return calls from them. Chris said via email that we need to contact Ralph for EP but, we havent been able to reach him.


If he can't reach Ralph, try ScottyMo, or John G.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

We'll try again Monday. We have one bike left and need to get some more.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Dave, can you post a picture of the 2011 Felt Z2?

Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

AnthonyL88 said:


> Dave, can you post a picture of the 2011 Felt Z2?
> 
> Thanks,
> Anthony



View attachment 207348


View attachment 207349


View attachment 207350


Here are a couple early shots.

-SD


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank You Dave for the pictures.


----------



## relaxmax (Feb 26, 2010)

Dave, would you also be able to post some pics of the 2011 ZW4? 

thanks


----------



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

The 2011 Felt Z2 is now $6,500 versus $6,000 for the 2010 model. It looks like for the extra $500, you get the Dura-Ace crank. SuperDave, what are the other upgrades to the 2011 model? Cassette, brakes? Too bad the wheelset is not the Shimano WH-7850-C24-CL, but I guess that would increase the cost of the bike even more....

Is the Z2 model designed to compete with the Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL3 Di2 in terms of a comfortable, high-performance road bike?

I think I like the graphics of the 2010 Felt Z2 a little better than the 2011 model, particularly the seat tube.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

The 2011 Felt Z2 is the same price as the 2010 Felt Z2 according to my LBS. I already place an order for the 2011 Felt Z2 and I think it's an amazing deal. Just checkout any other brand with Shimano Di2 component on the bike and see how much it will cost you. Probably around $10,000.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

relaxmax said:


> Dave, would you also be able to post some pics of the 2011 ZW4?
> 
> thanks


No, I can't 
View attachment 207476


View attachment 207477


View attachment 207478


-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Any chance of a photo of an F5? both regular and team version.


----------



## linkou (Oct 1, 2009)

Dave, I asked this question on the Canadian Pricing thread, but since I'm not sure you will continue to monitor that thread I will ask my question here. The pic of the Z4 you posted on the CP thread was a different than the pics you posted above. The CP posted Z4 is a different shade of blue, has different top tube graphics and has white, as opposed to black, stem and tape. If there is only one version (which I'm assuming) which is the more accurate? Thanks


----------



## d3stro (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm looking at getting an F95 as my first bike and was wondering when I should start to see the 2011's in the area bike shops? Also, have there been any major component changes over the 2010's or just the geometries as you said earlier?


----------



## dcl10 (Jul 2, 2010)

linkou said:


> Dave, I asked this question on the Canadian Pricing thread, but since I'm not sure you will continue to monitor that thread I will ask my question here. The pic of the Z4 you posted on the CP thread was a different than the pics you posted above. The CP posted Z4 is a different shade of blue, has different top tube graphics and has white, as opposed to black, stem and tape. If there is only one version (which I'm assuming) which is the more accurate? Thanks



The one in this thread is a ZW4, not a Z4. Its a woman's specific bike.


----------



## linkou (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahhhh, thanks!


----------

